# SAN Sebastian Parking



## Alshymer (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a place to stay in SAN Sebastian?
Much appreciate any replies.
Thanks 
Alshymer


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 16, 2020)

Donostia-San Sebastian · Gipuzkoa, Spain
					

Gipuzkoa, Spain




					www.google.com


----------



## mfw (Jun 16, 2020)

There is a hypermarket and fuel station decathlon as well spent the night there somewhere to park up fairly quiet


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jun 16, 2020)

There is a aires in the university area .good spot water dump ..


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 16, 2020)

The Acsi camp site along the coast west is very nice and buses run from outside into the town .


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 17, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> There is a aires in the university area .good spot water dump ..


Correct, that is where my picture refers to. It is chargeable by a pay machine but not expensive


----------



## Dezi (Jun 17, 2020)

could try this spot  43.328312, -1.959762

Dezi


----------



## Alshymer (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for your replies and information.
We intend going down at the weekend as soon as the border opens on 22nd June.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## John H (Jun 17, 2020)

We have stayed in two serviced aires in San Sebastian:

1. 43.307899N; 2.01433W - near the University. 3.3 euros per day off peak and very popular. Bus to the centre. Would be my first choice but if full, then try number 2

2. 43.29742N; 1.96958W - next to Donostia Arena. Further our of town but free. We were directed there by the police when we came back in march because the first aire was closed due to the Covid 19 pandemic. There are some reports that it is unsafe (and the first one certainly feels more secure, although there is no official security) but we had no trouble in March.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 17, 2020)

John H said:


> We have stayed in two serviced aires in San Sebastian:
> 
> 1. 43.307899N; 2.01433W - near the University. 3.3 euros per day off peak and very popular. Bus to the centre. Would be my first choice but if full, then try number 2
> 
> 2. 43.29742N; 1.96958W - next to Donostia Arena. Further our of town but free. We were directed there by the police when we came back in march because the first aire was closed due to the Covid 19 pandemic. There are some reports that it is unsafe (and the first one certainly feels more secure, although there is no official security) but we had no trouble in March.



John, the one in the centre by the university has gone up in price, when we was their last year it was 7.60 euros per night and still well worth it IMHO.

As you say very safe as it also benefits from regular police patrols.


----------



## John H (Jun 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> John, the one in the centre by the university has gone up in price, when we was their last year it was 7.60 euros per night and still well worth it IMHO.
> 
> As you say very safe as it also benefits from regular police patrols.



Hi - when were you there? It used to be that it was 7.60 in high season and 3.30 in off peak times but maybe it has changed now. If it has, I agree - it is well worth it.

PS just realised that the OP is planning to go soon, so it will be 7.60 whatever!


----------



## TeamRienza (Jun 17, 2020)

The one at the university is notoriously busy, so get there during the morning.

Davy


----------



## spigot (Jun 17, 2020)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend a place to stay in SAN Sebastian?
> Much appreciate any replies.
> Thanks
> Alshymer



If the aire near the university is full & your van will fit in a parking space there are plenty of places outside the aire, quite cheap.
If you stay here you can also use the aire to dump waste & fill with water, I've noticed many French do this.
Ondarreta beach is in walking distance & a No.25 bus will take you to city centre & the old town.
If you are a foodie, S.S. will blow your mind, there are more Michelin stars per capita than anywhere else in the world!


----------



## mfw (Jun 17, 2020)

Huge cathedral in san sebastian wish i'd known before coming out of there reckon it's well worth a look if you're in no rush and plan daily


----------



## Alshymer (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks again to all of you for such useful information and for taking the trouble to reply.
Best wishes
A


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 19, 2020)

I stayed overnight at the one near the University mid-February. There were stories being told of break-ins during the day while folk were away sightseeing, so we moved on in the morning. Has anyone else heard this, or did I just meet some pessimists? A shame because I wanted to sample the food.


----------



## mikejay (Jun 19, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> The one at the university is notoriously busy, so get there during the morning.
> 
> Davy


We stopped there Sept 2018 and it was very busy then.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 19, 2020)

DONISTA SAN SEBASTIAN  N SPAIN
					

DONISTA SAN SEBASTIAN  N SPAIN album hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



  There is an Aire here as folks are saying.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 19, 2020)

John H said:


> We have stayed in two serviced aires in San Sebastian:
> 
> 1. 43.307899N; 2.01433W - near the University. 3.3 euros per day off peak and very popular. Bus to the centre. Would be my first choice but if full, then try number 2
> 
> 2. 43.29742N; 1.96958W - next to Donostia Arena. Further our of town but free. We were directed there by the police when we came back in march because the first aire was closed due to the Covid 19 pandemic. There are some reports that it is unsafe (and the first one certainly feels more secure, although there is no official security) but we had no trouble in March.



Both these locations are in the POIs ...


----------



## Alshymer (Jun 22, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> Both these locations are in the POIs ...


Hello. Thanks for your help but your coordinates must be wrong.
We followed them but arrived at a school.
Someone said that the camping area was the other side of the city.
Can you check as I wouldn’t want anyone else to turn up there! With a bigger van it would be a nightmare.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 22, 2020)

I've just double checked the POI locations. 

They are correct  ...


----------



## iampatman (Jun 22, 2020)

43.307856 -2.014324 is correct for the Aire near the uni. Nice little stop over 45min walk into town.


----------



## Alshymer (Jun 22, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> I've just double checked the POI locations.
> 
> They are correct  ...


Must be me then!! Thanks for all of your help.


----------

